# La Niña e El Niño



## marcusaurelius (18 Jan 2011 às 05:21)

Boa Noite a todos, sou novo por aqui, espero fazer vários contatos e amizades por aqui. 
Eu estou procurando uma tabela ou um gráfico que apresente os períodos de ocorrência e de intensidade do El Niño e da La Niña, eu moro no sul do Brasil e estou pesquisando sobre ondas de frio, e agora eu quero tentar relacionar a ocorrência de ondas de frio e até mesmo com a variação de temperatura ao longo de 50 anos. 
Se alguém tiver o que procuro ou souber onde eu posso encontrar eu agradeço, eu achei no site da NOOA alguns dados, mas não deu certo. 



Agradecido pela atenção!!!
Boa Noite


----------



## Kispo (18 Jan 2011 às 13:42)

NOAA:

http://www.cpc.ncep.noaa.gov/products/analysis_monitoring/ensostuff/ensoyears.shtml


----------



## Gil_Algarvio (28 Jan 2011 às 23:34)

Actualização do fenómeno La Niña





> :
> Fenómeno La Niña deve continuar durante o primeiro trimestre de 2011
> 2011-01-28 (IM)
> 
> ...


----------



## Gil_Algarvio (28 Jan 2011 às 23:36)

A AEMET publicou o documento completo, deixo o Link em baixo:

http://www.aemet.es/documentos/es/noticias/2011/01/El-Nino_Jan11.pdf


----------



## stormy (29 Jan 2011 às 02:02)

Aqui um link para seguirem o ENSO:

http://www.ecmwf.int/products/forec...st/eurosip/nino_plumes_euro_public!3!201101!/


----------



## Rainy (29 Jan 2011 às 09:57)

O que significa La Nina para Portugal??


----------

